
Redox OS 0.5.0 - jackpot51
https://www.redox-os.org/news/release-0.5.0/
======
jackpot51
I am the creator and lead developer of Redox OS. Let me know if you have any
questions about this release!

~~~
beatgammit
Last I messed with it, it wasn't "self hosting" enough to run cargo + rustc,
so all of the extra little utilities had to be built in when building the OS.
This made it kind of annoying to hack on the userland.

That's seems to still be the case, but I admit I don't know too much about
bootstrapping an OS like this. Is cargo still a ways out from being able to
run within Redox? Is it a priority at all? I'd love to have a simple editor
with a compiler running in a VM.

~~~
jackpot51
LLVM, gcc, and rustc all work. The issue with cargo has been libgit2.

------
dang
A big thread from a few months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18442390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18442390).

